# Driver for video card hd 6000 series AMD/ATI?



## helmet1080 (Mar 1, 2019)

The title says it all. I don't know what is the appropiate driver for de FreeBSD 12 release. If anyone can help out with this.
Here's a page that says the radeon driver but I can't find it.

radeon man page


----------



## helmet1080 (Mar 2, 2019)

A little solved. I installed this driver for the ati card hd 6670. Here's a page that show how https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics And here is the driver that I chose https://www.freshports.org/graphics/drm-kmod/

`sudo pkg install drm-kmod`

Take note of the post-install package message as it contains important information - specifically add this to your /etc/rc.conf or /etc/rc.conf.d/amd file:
kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"

And the fonts look like this


When I boot the problem is that the screen turns grey and I can't see any words.
How can I solve the fonts? Problem with xorg? I need to install some fonts?


----------



## Polyatomic (Mar 2, 2019)

helmet1080 said:
			
		

> ati card hd 6670



Right honorable gentleman, an altogether delightful GPU you have. Why did you settle for using
the kernel module amdgpu.ko? . I am writing before breakfast but I  believe the radeonkms.ko kernel module should be appropriate given the card is pre GCN generation.

It would be awfully jolly of you to post the equipment that widens your intuition.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Mar 2, 2019)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-kmod-amd-richland-radeon-hd-8670d.69464/#post-416483

Please read this thread carefully

This can be amdgpu or atiradeon depending on the generation of your hardware
When AMD took over ATI they rebranded first the driver in amdgpu still to run Radeon chips.... so this is the source of confusion
So that's answering to the second message. Later, AMD dropped the brand "Radeon", things became clear

So yes, late Radeon chips may run with amdgpu.ko instead of radeonkms.ko
You must try either and choose the more stable

Stop hearing people that want you set up full DRM-KMOD, as many people want that everybody setup ZFS over UFS with no regard to the hardware.

RUN TESTS BY YOURSELF

If full DRM-KMOD is found unstable on your system, if 3D apps don't run correctly, don't insist switch to legacy drm kmod
DRM-KMOD is just a alternate driver coming from Linux, FreeBSD Legacy-kmod + Xorg drivers still exist, we are still free to choose the best solution in a given situation. As today, it is false to consider DRM-KMOD as superior. This is only an alternate solution that works well for recent hardwares, but that can raise issues with older hardwares.

DRM-KMOD being a port from Linux, not something developped natively for BSD.... there are always some limitations when running on BSD, so we must take care before referring to the "Linux experience"


----------



## helmet1080 (Mar 2, 2019)

Polyatomic said:


> Right honorable gentleman, an altogether delightful GPU you have. Why did you settle for using
> the kernel module amdgpu.ko? . I am writing before breakfast but I  believe the radeonkms.ko kernel module should be appropriate given the card is pre GCN generation.
> 
> It would be awfully jolly of you to post the equipment that widens your intuition.


Oh! A mistake that I made. I put the wrong module here on the forum. This is the correct one `kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"` .This is what I put on the /etc/rc.conf file


Wozzeck.Live said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/drm-kmod-amd-richland-radeon-hd-8670d.69464/#post-416483
> 
> Please read this thread carefully
> 
> ...


It seems firefox has a problem with the fonts because konqueror looks much better.


----------

